

Show HN: Celery – buying bitcoin and dogecoin - dthakur

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gocelery.com<p>Frontend is Backbone, compass and a bunch of other stuff.
Backend is python&#x2F;appengine and some node thrown in.<p>Would love to hear some feedback -- positive or constructive.
======
mjhea0
[https://www.gocelery.com](https://www.gocelery.com)

------
fiatjaf
Just post the link in these cases, it is better.

